# Lonely



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Just need someone to come talk to me for a while.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

what up soldier? im on aim and yahoo as surfingisfun001. lets chat


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't get on any actual chat programs as I'm at work .

It's just good to know there's someone there as I feel all alone. Maybe we can chat through pm's for a little?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sounds good


----------

